# Zuverlässiger Laser-Drucker



## Johannes Postler (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute!

Wir müssen unseren Laserdrucker ersetzen, da dieser absolut unbrauchbar ist. Lexmark eben.
Ich braucher also einen absolut zuverlässigen Laserdrucker. Die Besonderheit ist, dass er sowohl den Papiereinzug, als auch die Papierausgabe an der Oberseite haben sollte (aus Platzgründen).
Kennt jemand ein geeignetes Modell oder kann mir zumindest jemand einen guten Hersteller empfehlen?
Danke für Anworten

tirolausserfern


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich persönlich habe den LBP-1120 von Canon, und bin damit bis jetzt sehr zufrieden: http://www.canon.de/pro/dru/las/lbp1120

Was Du leider nicht erwähnst: für wieviele Seiten/Monat soll er denn ausgelegt sein?


Dunsti


----------



## Sinac (29. Dezember 2003)

Glaub da gabs schonmal nen Thread zu,oder?

Naja, ich würde dir da nen HP LaserJet empfehlen, den 1300 vielleicht?!
Ansonsten wäre da noch Brother ganz gut, aber da gibts mal Ärger mit den
Kartuschen.
Also den 1300 verkaufen wor sehr pft, bis jetzt keine Probleme, Heizung und
Kartusche sind schnell gewechselt, der ist nicht sehr teuer - 300-400€,
ziemlich schnell und leise.

Aber nimm bloß immer original Toner!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. Dezember 2003)

Auf alle Fälle noch ein Tip: wenn Du die Preise vergleichst, nicht vergessen auch an die Folgekosten (Toner, Trommel) zu denken 


Dunsti


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiss. Habe von unserem letzten Lexmark Optra 312 gelernt. Ein Toner für 6000 Seiten (der aber niemals so lang geht) kostet 146 Euro.
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------

